

Global stock markets fall again - bradn
http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/27/markets/world_markets/index.htm

======
davidw
Those of us with computers, or access to TV, or even radios and newspapers
already knew about this. I don't think daily stock market movements are
particularly germane, either.

